# Midwest Slot Car Swap Hotel Info March 15, 2015



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

After what seems like years, we will be returning to what has been upgraded to the Country Inn and Suites (formerly Inn of Hammond) located at the Indianapolis Blvd (US-41) south exit just off I-80-94 right across from Cabela's. Call 219-845-4678 for reservations and mention the Slot Car Swap for the special rate.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

How does this affect Tommy and Me the night before??


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel*

glad to be back at old hotel a lot closer for me to go see u guys there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel*

glad to back at the remodeled hotel closer 4 me to drive to.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The meeting room should be finished by then. You'll have to check with them as it gets closer.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel*

just wanted to bump up info.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel*

just need to bump up.


----------

